# pH/gH/kH in Pickering?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I recently moved to Pickering. I have no fish now and hence no test kit. Could somebody else who lives in pickering give me the pH/gH/kH of the tap water here? I assume it must be different from the tap water in Toronto. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

why would you assume it is different from Toronto since it comes from the same source? If you have no fish now why does it matter?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

BillD said:


> why would you assume it is different from Toronto since it comes from the same source? If you have no fish now why does it matter?


It matters because I intend to get fish.
I was curious as to whether Pickering water was any different because of possibly different treatment prior to coming out of my pipes.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

most of Toronto has a fairly high ph, no idea about Pickering. The local utility company should have that info available. I have a master test kit but it doesn't include gh or kh and have never really seen a need for those tests for my use.

It is important to know how the water is treated, if its just chlorine, you can leave water out for 24 hours and its safe to use, if they use chloramine, then it takes a few days. Very important information if you like to save on water conditioner.

Also if you know the ph is way out of wack, you can plan your equipment and setup for your needs.

I often let ideas flow for weeks or months before taking any action and having more information helps narrow down the possibilities. Do you have to save up for a water softener, or RO system or limit the fish choices and so on.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

BillD said:


> why would you assume it is different from Toronto since it comes from the same source? If you have no fish now why does it matter?


The Regional Municipality of Durham is responsible for the treatment, storage and distribution of drinking water to every consumer on the system. Customers are from the following areas: Pickering, Ajax, Whitby, Brooklin, Oshawa, ETCETCETC
source: http://www.durham.ca/print.asp?nr=/departments/works/reports/reportsinside.htm

water map: http://www.durham.ca/departments/works/reports/2012/Map.pdf

The closet water source to Pickering seems to come from an Ajax facility: perhaps you can contact them for a recent analysis? Hell since you plan to have fish, grab a master test kit anyway lol (I did). Still have it til this day, used it like 4x tops ^^


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I guess I'll contact the water people directly and ask them. Thanks for the posts, folks


----------

